# Charles Ives Thanksgiving and Forefathers' Day from the Holidays Symphony



## timothyjuddviolin (Nov 1, 2011)

If you haven't heard a this relatively new Ives recording from Michael Tilson Thomas and the San Francisco Symphony, check it out. MTT really has an affinity for Ives. I also included a link to a "Keeping Score" episode where he talks about the music. Enjoy:

http://www.timothyjuddviolin.com/2012/11/19/the-listeners-club-a-charles-ives-thanksgiving/


----------

